# ppp panic on 11.2-STABLE



## YuryG (Apr 28, 2019)

Trying to upgrade to the latest 11.2-STABLE version apart from graphics (kernel modules) problems Thread 70531, I've got kernel panic in ppp when it could not establish PPPoE connection with my ISP. More than that, somehow, /var/log/ppp.log stopped updating, nor I can find ppp errors in /var/log/messages. The panic occured on amd64 11.2-STABLE r346660. Now I try r346790 (luckily ppp connected but still without logs, which are ON in ppp.conf as it was previously.)


----------



## YuryG (Apr 28, 2019)

The very similar panic now occured also near the end of booting, now with "log(g)er" process. May be something wrong with my system? SMART regularly says discs are O.K. and no panics if happen to boot successfully.


----------



## mickey (Apr 28, 2019)

Could be an indication of faulty hardware (memory, power supply, ...). Did the system show any symptoms before you started the upgrade?


----------



## YuryG (Apr 29, 2019)

mickey said:


> Could be an indication of faulty hardware (memory, power supply, ...). Did the system show any symptoms before you started the upgrade?


There were occasional panics also during boot if microcode update was in /boot/loader.conf, not if in /etc/rc.conf. No troubles when already booted. Even with heavy compilation loads. It could have been power supply unit (after repair), but why is it happening only during FreeBSD boot (and not during Windows load with the same sytem)?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 29, 2019)

Do you use the tap(4) interface? 

This may have something to do with it, in that case: https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base?view=revision&revision=346803


----------



## YuryG (Apr 29, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Do you use the tap(4) interface?
> 
> This may have something to do with it, in that case: https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base?view=revision&revision=346803


No, as far as I can see no tap interfaces. Only ppp's tun interface. (Which is loosing network more frequently than could be desirable, and now without logs.) May be th device in kernel is still present though.


----------

